# long range scope recommendation



## skiffdude (Dec 4, 2017)

looking for scope recommendations for a 300 r.u.m. browning Abolt. 
want something higher magnification to take advantage of the reach of this bad boy. and something super tough that will take the recoil better than me.

i am thinking 20 to 24 on the max. 

budget is under $1k

fire away.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

What is your primary use, hunting or target?
Do you have any brand preferences?
Objective size?
Which focal plane?
Side focus?
Turret types?
MOA or MRAD?
Is a fixed power an option, e.g. 10X?

You really have to give us more to make an informed suggestion, there are just too many options out there.


----------



## skiffdude (Dec 4, 2017)

want focus on hunting. i will do some target shooting with it but at $60 a box of ammo it aint exactly a plinker.lol


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

skiffdude said:


> want focus on hunting. i will do some target shooting with it but at $60 a box of ammo it aint exactly a plinker.lol


I would buy one box of cartridges only when I needed new brass... That's cause I'd be reloading for that SOB. :yes:


----------



## skiffdude (Dec 4, 2017)

that is way to much work for a gun that might come out of the safe twice a year.lol


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

So what are you going to be practicing making these _'long range'_ shots with, a different rifle, scope and caliber? :001_huh:


----------



## skiffdude (Dec 4, 2017)

i missed your other questions in your reply. would like 50mm objective. 30mm tube. moa. side focus. not to picky on turrents.
mildot or some other marked crosshairs to make hold over easy. 

max hunting shot would be 500yds. where i can use the reticle for hold over. as for targets maybe once or twice a year might do 900yds on my friends powerline. 

i guess some people would not consider that long range. its not 1500yd mountain elk shots. but compared to the 4x scope 30-30 i hunted with for years its out there for me. 

i shoot to 300yds with my ars with a 16x max power scope. have taken several deer at that range. i prefer higher magnification as i feel i can see any movement better.


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

Look at vortex. They are great scopes. I have one on my RPR and I Love it.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

FishinSpot said:


> Look at vortex. They are great scopes. I have one on my RPR and I Love it.


I've five Vortex products, scopes and RDS, but I hoped to get a better feel for what he wants before just being my normal Vortex fan self.

$999.99
Vortex PST Gen II
https://swfa.com/vortex-5-25x50-viper-pst-gen-ii-30mm-rifle-scope-3.html


----------



## skiffdude (Dec 4, 2017)

much like a woman picking a place to eat i cant tell you exactly what i want because i dont know myself.lol

i like that vortex. how do they stack up to a leupold or zeiss?


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

They are a match for most anything in their price range.


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

I would suggest mounting a 20 MOA base to your rifle no matter what scope you decide on. It will help in keeping your elevation knob from being turned 
up to its limit or close to on long shots. 
The 30mm tube has more adjustment range than the 1 inch also...The tactical guys are even using 34mm tube because of this feature....
I have 2 zeiss conquest 6.5 x 20 x50mm one with tactical knobs one without
that would work well on your gun. PM me if you are interested in purchasing
one or both,lol.....What brand rifle is your


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

I just bought a Zeiss HD5 3-15x50 for a 6.5CM I am tinkering with. Might fit the bill for ya with the various reticle choices.


----------



## mongo (Apr 30, 2008)

I have never had a Zeiss scope, but I went to Vortex after trying out several Leupolds. The glass is terrific and it holds zero very well.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Zeiss is great glass.
However there are no models with magnification that you desire that will fit your budget.
The ones in your budget are 4-16x44 or 3-12x56.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

ChileRelleno said:


> Zeiss is great glass.
> However there are no models with magnification that you desire that will fit your budget.
> The ones in your budget are 4-16x44 or 3-12x56.


Yes, there are. You have to spend the time and shop around though.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

If you do Facebook, join the group "Rifle Scope Trader RST" there are tons of deals fromblonh range shooters across the country. More high end optics for sale on there than any other forum/venue I know of. Plenty if deals too. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## skiffdude (Dec 4, 2017)

here she is. a browning white gold medallion A bolt.
got her by doing some horse trading. i have wanted a big magnum like a weatherby for awhile. so i jumped at the chance to get this beast. only got a 9x scope on here right now.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Target shooting with a Browning in .300 RUM? Have fun with that one.


----------



## FleaBag (Oct 19, 2016)

look at meopta.


----------



## Brandon_SPC2 (Aug 4, 2016)

In the $1,000 range I would pick a vortex PST Gen II 5-25X50.

Yeah.... 300 ultra in a browning medallion that doesn't have a brake on it. I doubt you will get enough range time at distances to validate the loads. Not to sound like an ass.


----------



## skiffdude (Dec 4, 2017)

i am researching putting a brake on it. but that is another thread for another day.


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

that's a fine looking rifle, man!! I'm a leupold fan myself. but I shot a .50 bmg once with a millett 6-25x56. and it was very affordable from what the guy told me. I have no idea if it would fit your needs, but figured I'd mention it. good luck!


----------



## Brandon_SPC2 (Aug 4, 2016)

I also would recommend getting into reloading. I don't know what you consider long range but there isn't many factory options in the ultra mag for poking out to distance (out to 1,000 yards). Especially trying to find a factory load that shoots sub MOA at about about 300- 500 yards. 300- 500 yards is where I verify my load data to shoot out to 1,000. When you start shooting out at distance that MOA 100 yard rifle can change.


----------



## pcola4 (Apr 13, 2009)

Purdy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

skiffdude said:


> much like a woman picking a place to eat i cant tell you exactly what i want because i dont know myself.lol?


That's easy then, just pick anywhere (I mean any scope) and it will not be the right choice and your fault.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Make sure you take some time off after the range... you know, for shoulder surgery...

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

I just got one of these, and its pretty darn awesome, if you ask... lol 


http://www.primaryarms.com/primary-arms-orion-4-14x44mm-riflescope-acss-orion-pa4-14xffp-orion


----------



## nelebell (Mar 15, 2012)

How far do you feel comfortable shooting that rifle? That might help you decide.


----------



## doradohunter (Aug 8, 2010)

I just picked up an Athlon Argos BTR. It's pretty sweet and it's the cheapest FFP scope on the market


----------



## Tuffstuff (Sep 8, 2010)

Just replaced my Meopta 4x16x44 with a Night Force 5x20x56. The Night Force out performs the meopta and my son’s Zeiss 3x12x56. Strongly suggest you at least look over a Night Force. I believe the only better scope might be a Scmidt and Bender.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Tuffstuff said:


> Just replaced my Meopta 4x16x44 with a Night Force 5x20x56. The Night Force out performs the meopta and my son’s Zeiss 3x12x56. Strongly suggest you at least look over a Night Force. I believe the only better scope might be a Scmidt and Bender.


Yep.... counting my pennies to put a nightforce on a newly acquired scar heavy. Looking forward to it.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

I assumed nightforce would be way over the OP's budget. it is over, but not by much ($200-$300ish). that would be an excellent choice.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

K-Bill said:


> I assumed nightforce would be way over the OP's budget. it is over, but not by much ($200-$300ish). that would be an excellent choice.


The SHV line can be had for under a grand if you are fine with a non-illuminated reticle. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

John B. said:


> Yep.... counting my pennies to put a nightforce on a newly acquired *scar heavy*. Looking forward to it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I need to get into the bug business....


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

MrFish said:


> I need to get into the bug business....


You're skinny... just skinny enough to crawl houses. Bring your ass on. I need 2-3 more here soon. Lol.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

John B. said:


> You're skinny... just skinny enough to crawl houses. Bring your ass on. I need 2-3 more here soon. Lol.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Hahaha! Skinny! I quit smoking April 24th, 2011. That was my last skinny day.


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

For extreme recoil ,the nightforce scopes have been the only ones to handle
the smokeless .458 muzzleloaders that my friends shoot...NXS are the shit
,the shv's are still being tested....These guys break high end scopes frequently,
but the Nightforces hang tight until you try to clean a lens with compressed air in a can and the valve screws up and freezes the lense and cracks it..It happened true story and nightforce backed their warranty....They are 
battleproof scopes without doubt....I just have too many other wants to drop the bux for one.......
Buy once ,cry once is a popular saying when it comes to quality anything.....


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

https://us.hawkeoptics.com/frontier-30-sf-5-30x50-lr-dot.html
Take a look at Hawke. Very very good scopes for the money. 
I've owned Schmidt Bender, Swarovski, Ziess, Vortex, pretty much all of them. My next scope purchase will be another Hawke.


----------



## Mark Collins (Dec 27, 2012)

skiffdude said:


> i am researching putting a brake on it. but that is another thread for another day.


I put a Witts machine clamp on brake on mime for 100.00 it did wonders


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Check out them"NIKON'S" scope :thumbsup:


----------

